# Chen Xins Push Hand 36 Sicknesses



## Xue Sheng (Mar 23, 2010)

Chen Xins Push Hand 36 Sicknesses
Fron here and here



> 1. Chou - withdraw; take out; leave; get away
> 
> 2. Ba - pull out; run away.
> This means to withdraw your movement and run away.
> ...


----------



## Carol (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting!  What does "sicknesses" mean in this context?


----------



## wushuguy (Mar 23, 2010)

interesting.



> 35. Tuoda - "steal hit"; sneak attack; surprise attack
> Do not attack directly, just surprise attack to some parts where the opponent is not prepared to defend.



that could explain why when playing with a taiji guy, during tui shou, when i found a gap and immediately did a straight punch, it took him like 3 seconds to react and we started tui shou again. did it three times in a row, he didn't bother to deflect or block any of those, but continuously insisted on doing only pushing hands and keeping the rolling rhythm while once in a while stepping on my foot and trying to tip me over. at that time I was hoping that he would have at least tried to block/deflect/parry/evade a punch, so I could see and experience some of the principles taiji's redirecting force. I suppose throwing a punch when there's a big opening on the inside line might have been considered a sneak attack...


----------



## wushuguy (Mar 23, 2010)

Carol said:


> Interesting!  What does "sicknesses" mean in this context?


i think it means the aspects that prevents one from improving or developing skill fully.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 23, 2010)

wushuguy said:


> interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> that could explain why when playing with a taiji guy, during tui shou, when i found a gap and immediately did a straight punch, it took him like 3 seconds to react and we started tui shou again. did it three times in a row, he didn't bother to deflect or block any of those, but continuously insisted on doing only pushing hands and keeping the rolling rhythm while once in a while stepping on my foot and trying to tip me over. at that time I was hoping that he would have at least tried to block/deflect/parry/evade a punch, so I could see and experience some of the principles taiji's redirecting force. I suppose throwing a punch when there's a big opening on the inside line might have been considered a sneak attack...


 
Talking Tuishou yup.

Talking Sparring nope

My Taiji Sifu (Yang Style) will hit you if you give him and opening either with his had or body and if you hang a fist out there he may redirect, absorb or use Qinna... and he appears to be rather fond of Qinna 

And I believe Chen Bing (20th generation Chen family) is very fond of applying Shuaijiao whenever possible.

But the difference with Taiji is these apps are not forced, if the opponents energy (force) is going in the right direction it is use against him/her

Example
I have had people use Qinna on me multiple times over the years and I can generally feel it coming and sometimes counter it. But with my Taiji Sifu I can never feel it coming and every single lock comes as a complete surprise to me. His explanation for this was "I lock myself" all he is doing is redirecting and absorbing and waiting for me to make a mistake. Same goes for the use of fajing



Carol said:


> Interesting! What does "sicknesses" mean in this context?


 
"Errors" that should be avoided or corrected. 

aka


wushuguy said:


> aspects that prevents one from improving or developing skill fully.


 

I should have probably added Chen Xin (1849-1929)

More from Chen Xin

Illustrated Canon of Chen Family Taijiquan by Chen Xin


----------

